# First T-shirt Printing Quote



## MrQuestions (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Okay, I just received a quote from a printer totaling $520 dollars. This price includes 50 white American Apparel shirts at $7.85 per shirt, $32.50 for private labeling in all the shirts, $40.00 total set up fee for all the different sized neck labels, $25.00 for a "white shirt discount" although, I'm not sure why I'm being charged if it says "discount", and $30.00 for domestic shipping. Also, they're using a hybrid screen printing process. Is this a good price? This will be my first shirt, and I'd like to say that I know what I'm doing, but I'm sure there are a lot of people who've been at this for a while, and who would know better than I. What do you think?

Thanks,

Mr. Questions


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

You need quotes for the same services and products from at least two other printers.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

If I'm reading this correctly, you are purchasing from the printer what amounts to a plain white t-shirt that has your brand tag and size tag on it. Is that correct?


----------



## MrQuestions (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, no sorry if I wasn't clear. It will also have my design on the front which will consist of two colors.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

It's a good price.


----------



## MrQuestions (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, so knowing how much they cost to produce, how much would you, if you were me, charge for your T-shirts if you thought they were "really good" and you felt like people would buy them?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What is hybrid screen printing?


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Plastisol and discharge ink to give a dark garment a softer hand.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is this a good price? This will be my first shirt, and I'd like to say that I know what I'm doing, but I'm sure there are a lot of people who've been at this for a while, and who would know better than I. What do you think?


Hey Mr. Q, 

That's a common question, but it's probably best that I close out this thread.

As rawbhaze mentioned above, the best way to get pricing on your printing is to contact 2-3 different printers with the same job specs and ask them for quotes. That way you can see which quotes are competitive.

The forums aren't really intended to be a price check service for t-shirt printing 

More info on the reasoning behind this here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t56484.html


----------

